# H: SW?SM?BA W: Various



## bebe (Mar 5, 2008)

All NIB
3x Razorback
1x Furioso Dreadnought
1x BA Death Company

battlefoam 432 back pack

Also going as one lot ...
A mixture of Space wolves including converted RP and lone Wolf, GH and Long Fangs - 44 models ans two wolves.

Of course I would take cash BUT I really want 
Draigo
3 Paladins /hammers
5 Warp Spiders
3 
windrider Bikes 

OR all my stuff for 
DKs or WK.


----------

